# printing on strange objects



## tr0gd0o0r (May 4, 2004)

I'm going to be doing a lot of experimenting this summer, and really want to do some printing on some unsual objects (wood, leather, clay tablets, glass, etc).  My thought process was just get some emulsion paint it on something i'd be good to go.  The other day someone mentioned that it might be more difficult than that.  Does anyone have any experience here or know of a good website with information.  Also any recommendations on chemicles?


----------



## oriecat (May 4, 2004)

Only one I know the name of is Liquid Light, but I am sure there are others.

http://www.rockaloid.com/products.html#liquid

Here are some sites that seemed to have a lot of info, I didn't read it all tho:
http://www.sunspotphoto.com/ssp/advanced/liquid.php

http://www.ticopics.freeserve.co.uk/tech/


----------



## terri (May 5, 2004)

Liquid Light is probably the most common one out there, but I've yet to try it.   It's supposed to be fairly easy to work with, just coat your support (whatever surface it may be) evenly, and it takes a little getting used to.  

Try the alternativephotography.com site, as well.   Lots of good info there, and links.   

Have fun!   Hope you get some cool stuff and post it here for us to see!


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (May 5, 2004)

Thnx for the information.  Man, I was looking at that liquid light stuff, and it looks like this could quickly become a really expensive hobby.  But oh well,  it'll turn out some really cool stuff.  I hope


----------



## terri (May 5, 2004)

Well, keep in mind a little probably goes a long way, so it might not be as expensive as it appears at first look.      

Hope we get to see some of your stuff - good luck with this!


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (May 5, 2004)

yeah, i'll definitly post once i get stuff done.  Unless i just horibly screw up the whole process and don't get any exposure times right, at all


----------



## B&WFUN (Jul 25, 2006)

tr0gd0o0r said:
			
		

> I'm going to be doing a lot of experimenting this summer, and really want to do some printing on some unsual objects (wood, leather, clay tablets, glass, etc).  My thought process was just get some emulsion paint it on something i'd be good to go.  The other day someone mentioned that it might be more difficult than that.  Does anyone have any experience here or know of a good website with information.  Also any recommendations on chemicles?


Hi, cant say how it really goes as I was just thinking the same thing! I was hopeing you may know the chemicle to use to put on object of desired picture transfer? The proplem they speak of may be with the application of chemicle on item you wish to use!
Would be great if you can tell me the name of chemicle?

Thanks


----------

